
Ask HN: Why does Booking.com have such bad reputation? - employee123
I am currently interviewing for a position at Booking.com, researching online, I found out that they have so much bad reputation about the way they treat their developers. I&#x27;m really skeptical about continuing with the interview. Are these just disgruntled employees or is their claim credible?
======
DiabloD3
Booking.com has a bad reputation with users as well. Just saying.

~~~
draw_down
Yeah, they just sent me an email implying my hotel reservation wouldn't be
complete if I didn't verify my email, but what they meant was my booking.com
account wouldn't be complete until I did that. I've never used it before this
but it was definitely unpleasant. Then again, I don't think that business
revolves around delightful UX.

